# Anyone ever tried Kava Kava?



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

I just heard about it and that it is used to treat anxiety cases. Me and my friend want to try some because we both have Social Phobia and our current treatments are not working well. 

What is the experience like? Ive heard that it is kinda like being stoned on Marijuana, except less intense. If so, then this is good. Ive also heard it can cause liver problems. This is bad. 

Also, where do you get it? Ive searched the internet and cant find any vendors and I wouldnt know which stores would carry it in my town.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes. It did not help me. It was a cheap store brand though. I read that high quality Kava powder is most effective.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Several years ago I used kava kava as a sleeping aid. It worked well for that purpose but then I heard that the product was being banned because several people had died from its use. I never used it again after that. If they are carrying it again, I would think you could find it at a Walmart.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah it is banned in Europe but not in the States. You can get it very easily here - any supermarket should carry it.


----------



## coolguy (Oct 16, 2007)

It may be associated with liver disfunction in several cases both in the US and abroad. Causation is still unknown, but I wouldn't want to take the risk! Prescription drugs are better studied and understood.


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

It seems from research that kava products only from the root of the plant are quite safe. I just ordered some from an organic farm in Hawai. What is interesting with kava (no idea if this is true) that not only reduce social anxiety, but also gives you an erge to be more social. I would really like to hear more feedback from people that tried it. I am going to give feedback myself in a couple of weeks.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Always make sure you take the root or the root extract. The plant causes liver cancer (hence why it is banned in Europe and theres an FDA warning in the States).

Some people claim it did nothing for them. You have to build up the kavatones in your brain before you start to feel anything. The amount you need depends on dose, the product, and your personal kavatone threshold.

You can either take a large dosage in one sitting, or take a regular amount each day until they are built up. If you choose option one, make sure you do it slowly since an overdosage can cause temporary paralysis.


----------



## MP5A4 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well Nick the Greek...what happened it is two years later and still no sign of you giving us any feedback. Hit me up.


----------



## SkunkGirl (Jul 21, 2012)

coolguy said:


> It may be associated with liver disfunction in several cases both in the US and abroad. Causation is still unknown, but I wouldn't want to take the risk! Prescription drugs are better studied and understood.


Ile have to passionately disagree,respectfully..
after my own "treatment" history and background i received by the hit or miss shot in the dark blatant testing they do on every last one of us that go in naive to a drug dealer for help I wouldn't call kava any MORE of a risk the latest an greatest lab creation that is gonna prove in x amount of years to of f'd us all to begin with.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I haven't done it in a while. I can't find it anywhere. I've probably done it maybe 15 times and only had good results once.


----------

